# Pygmy chameleon tank



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Housing 0.1 Rieppeleon brevicaudatus. Hope to get a small group, maybe 1.4 of these guys.






Plantlist
-unknown moss
-Stelis hirtzii
-Angraecum didieri
-Dinema polybulbon
-Peperomia prostrate
-Peperomia emarginella 
-Rhapidophora hayii/celatocaulis
-Impatiens wallerana(seedlings)
-Mimosa pudica(seedlings)
-Alsobia dianthiflora
-Oecoclades monophylla


----------



## Collin S (Jan 28, 2013)

Usually if you have two males together they'll fight. Their tank looks really good, good luck finding the eggs!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Haha yeah I was worried about that.

I plan on putting one more female in here. The male will be housed separately.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Female heavy is fine. Male heavy not so good


----------



## dsaundry (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks real nice. Well done.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Very cool! 
I'd like to do something like this. 
I didn't think these guys could be kept in a glass set up, but this is very neat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

from my reading most dwarf species do better in a glass set up because they are from a more humid location. the large chameleons need the mesh set ups.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

skanderson said:


> from my reading most dwarf species do better in a glass set up because they are from a more humid location. the large chameleons need the mesh set ups.


Exactly,
they live on the forest floor. Excellent setup. I love pygmys.


----------

